# How do I turn off ubereats in the new uber app?



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry if this is obvious. Can't find it anywhere in the app.

Made the mistake of opting in today. Then thought about it, then read some of the threads here, then realized my mistake. Is it reversible?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

On the main screen, tap the three lines at the bottom right. On the next screen tap the icon at the bottom right (that looks like something from a London Underground map). Then switch off Eats and save.

(Edit MyJessicaLS430 just posted a better version of this with screenshots).


----------



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks guys! They kinda hide it from you, don't they?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

It'sMo said:


> Thanks guys! They kinda hide it from you, don't they?


That's intentional, I'm certain. You may have noticed that when you installed the new driver app that it defaulted to deliveries being "ON."

And thanks to Jessica for an excellent picture!

C


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

In three tries last week I was able to tap "save" fast enough - I kept getting UberX requests... Purposefully painful. (used to be two quick steps, now it's three steps, all of which work much more slowly)


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Could be worse. They could force it on you like they do Pool.


----------

